# seperated fins



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

my rbp has like rips in his fins. what would do this? is it stress cause i just moved him?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Is he alone or in a shoal? You need to include a lot more info in your posts if you expect us to help you... Does he scratch a lot on the gravel, decor etc.? Could be he is and is scratching, and damaging his fins in the process. If you have noticed that he is scratching a lot lately, you should probably give us your water parameters.








~Taylor~


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

he is alone and he is not scratching he is not doin much


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

IS he getting fin rot??If its a little fin rot, a salt treatment will fix that right up..


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i saw that befor and it doesnt look like that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Could you post a picture of your fish?

I wouldn't worry too much about it: maybe he freaked out and bumped into things? My Manny had damaged fins from time to time as well, and he was alone too.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ill try to get a pic tonight


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

its pretty much healed up on its own. if you still want pics let me know but there really isnt any reason now. thanks guys


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> its pretty much healed up on its own. if you still want pics let me know but there really isnt any reason now. thanks guys
> [snapback]1128570[/snapback]​


What the heck, you might as well for show and tell.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

it proved to be pretty hard but here is the best pic i got


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That looks like fin nips to me. Don't think because those other fish aren't piranhas they aren't chewing on your fish now and then.

If it isn't fin nips, it's fin rot, not much else I can think of it being unless your water parameters are really bad.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thats what i think it is 2. from the convict. the other fish stay from him. its ike they stay a sertain amount of inches from him and when they enter it they get out really quick. its neat i almost wish i could keep it like that


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep, a convict will definately do that. My green terror's fins were getting ripped in exactly the same way from my convict (and the convict's face... well let's not get into that)


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol thanks


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

dood, theres a fuckin turtle in there, hows that goin?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

If your water parameters are good, it's the convict.

Those little guys can get nasty. Good call Twitch!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> dood, theres a fuckin turtle in there, hows that goin?
> [snapback]1132547[/snapback]​


it fine hopefully he will be out soon


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> he is alone and he is not scratching he is not doin much
> [snapback]1126695[/snapback]​


----------

